# Radtrikots bedrucken lassen?



## Stiffler2409 (1. Juni 2006)

Habe im August vor an einem 24h Rennen teilzunehemen. Nun wollen wir für unser 2-Team Radtrikots bedrucken lassen mit unserem Teamname.Die Trikots müssten schwarz sein.

Weiss denn jemand wo man diese gut und preiswert im Netz bedrucken lassen kann bzw hat denn jemand schon mal so was machen lassen und wie war die Erfahrung mit dem Produkt?

MfG


----------



## Stiffler2409 (1. Juni 2006)

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2006)

Der bekannteste Custom-Trikot-Anbieter dürfte Owayo sein. Allerdings macht es bei denen erst ab 7 Stück Sinn weil vorher ein heftiger Mindermengenzuschlag drauf kommt.


----------



## flying-nik (1. Juni 2006)

wir (woffm) lassen unsre Trikots von mg-sports machen. Die drucken auch die trikots von Bruchpilotracing, krc nicolai usw.


----------



## Stiffler2409 (1. Juni 2006)

Eike81 schrieb:
			
		

> Der bekannteste Custom-Trikot-Anbieter dürfte Owayo sein. Allerdings macht es bei denen erst ab 7 Stück Sinn weil vorher ein heftiger Mindermengenzuschlag drauf kommt.



@Eike81 Die haben schöne Trikots aber verdammt teuer wenn ich nur 2 haben möchte...zu teuer

Gibt es noch andere Firmen?


----------



## Stiffler2409 (1. Juni 2006)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> wir (woffm) lassen unsre Trikots von mg-sports machen. Die drucken auch die trikots von Bruchpilotracing, krc nicolai usw.



Hast du eventuell auch einen link zu mg-sports?Habe ebend gegoogelt aber nichts dabei für Radtrikots gefunden!Danke...


----------



## chris29 (1. Juni 2006)

Wir haben unsere bei Santini bestellt und bedrucken lassen. Ich weiß das z.B. die Fa. "Bio Racer" ab 5 Stück druckt. Ich denke Ihr solltet euch bei 2 Stck. Trikos im Radladen kaufen und zu örtlichen T-Shirt - Drucker gehen, dass ist bestimmt billiger.


----------



## flying-nik (1. Juni 2006)

http://www.mgsport.de/
http://www.mgsport.de/06/html/mx16sp.html


----------



## flying-nik (1. Juni 2006)

ah, ich seh grad, die scheinen erst ab 5 stck. zu drucken


----------



## Stiffler2409 (1. Juni 2006)

@flying-nikanke,werde trotzdem mal dort nachfragen.Vieleicht lässt sich ja das was regeln.

Ansonsten bin ich noch für jeden anderen Tip dankbar....


----------



## Eike. (1. Juni 2006)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> ah, ich seh grad, die scheinen erst ab 5 stck. zu drucken



Ist im Grunde auch klar. Für jeden Druck müssen die entsprechenden Matrizen hergestellt werden. Bei zu geringen Stückzahlen lohnt sich das nicht.
Die billigen Drucke im Copyshop werden normalerweise mit Transferfolie gemacht, das geht bei Baumwoll-Shirts aber nicht bei Funktionsfasern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axl65 (1. Juni 2006)

Eike81 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist im Grunde auch klar. Für jeden Druck müssen die entsprechenden Matrizen hergestellt werden. Bei zu geringen Stückzahlen lohnt sich das nicht.
> Die billigen Drucke im Copyshop werden normalerweise mit Transferfolie gemacht, das geht bei Baumwoll-Shirts aber nicht bei Funktionsfasern.



habe ein original nailini shirt auch per transferfolie bedrucken lassen-funzt.aber ist bei mir nur text!!!


----------



## axl65 (1. Juni 2006)

Eike81 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist im Grunde auch klar. Für jeden Druck müssen die entsprechenden Matrizen hergestellt werden. Bei zu geringen Stückzahlen lohnt sich das nicht.
> Die billigen Drucke im Copyshop werden normalerweise mit Transferfolie gemacht, das geht bei Baumwoll-Shirts aber nicht bei Funktionsfasern.



habe ein original nailini shirt auch per transferfolie bedrucken lassen-funzt.aber ist bei mir nur text!!!


----------



## Stiffler2409 (1. Juni 2006)

Wir wollten uns schwarze Trikots mit Text und nem kleinen Bild in weiß  bedrucken lassen.Hatte ja auch immer das bedenken ob die in so nem Druckshop,Microfaser textilien bedrucken lassen können.

Wenn keiner weiter eine Adresse kennt dann muss ich wohl mal in so einen Shop gehen und muss mich dort kundig machen....

MfG


----------



## axl65 (3. Juni 2006)

Stiffler2409 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir wollten uns schwarze Trikots mit Text und nem kleinen Bild in weiß  bedrucken lassen.Hatte ja auch immer das bedenken ob die in so nem Druckshop,Microfaser textilien bedrucken lassen können.
> 
> Wenn keiner weiter eine Adresse kennt dann muss ich wohl mal in so einen Shop gehen und muss mich dort kundig machen....
> 
> MfG



also geh mal in so einen t-shirt bedruckladen und frage dort nach.
bei mir hat das super geklappt.ein kleines bild sollte auch per transferdruck klappen.
frag nach und wenn nicht,kannst du dich nach teureren alternativen umsehen.

der druck hält bei mir prima,auch nach mehreren waschungen keine abrieb oder ähnliches.


viel glück und gruss

axl


----------



## skankster (4. Juni 2006)

kannst du hier: velomods.com

ab 1, 2, 50, 100, 30.000. was du willst. helfen bei design, wenn nötig

preise sind OK, produkt auch. 

enjoy
skankster


----------



## grav!ty_p!lot (17. Juni 2006)

dummerweise bieten die alle nur so enge leibchen an - wer kennt einen laden, der auch weit geschnittene und robuste freeride-trikots, unter denen man protektoren tragen kann, anbietet und bedruckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## propper (17. Juni 2006)

was googel nicht findet gibt es nicht


----------



## grav!ty_p!lot (17. Juni 2006)

sehr nützliche antwort. als hätte ich google nicht schon ausprobiert. ich möchte hier infos von leuten mit eigenen erfahrungen, nicht dumme sprüche. google liefert genug läden, die knallenge skinsuits anbieten, aber ich steh nicht so auf den gaylord-stil. es geht um freeride-trikots!


----------



## Stiffler2409 (17. Juni 2006)

grav!ty_p!lot schrieb:
			
		

> . google liefert genug läden, die knallenge skinsuits anbieten, aber ich steh nicht so auf den gaylord-stil. es geht um freeride-trikots!



Was haben enge Shirts mit Gaylord-stil zu tun? Das ist eine Frage der Erodynamik und eine reine Sportsache...


----------



## KONA_pepe (17. Juni 2006)

> Was haben enge Shirts mit Gaylord-stil zu tun?


 fahr mit nem hautengen Shirt DH oder FR... des is gay 



> Das ist eine Frage der Erodynamik und eine reine Sportsache...


 Aerodynamik? Aufm Trail?


----------



## Stiffler2409 (17. Juni 2006)

Es geht um CC und nicht um DH oder FR...

(Sorry für den Rechtschreibfehler,ist schon spät )


----------



## grav!ty_p!lot (18. Juni 2006)

EROS-dynamik... jaja. Genau *DAS* meinte ich mit Gaylord.    Nee, ich steh halt nicht auf Wurstpelle. Da kriegt man keine Protektoren drunter.


----------



## Marcov (21. Juli 2008)

Hier kann man auch Trikots bedrucken lassen: www.royalbikewear.de
haben gute Qualität & Preise


----------



## radelbert (30. Juli 2008)

Also Custom Trikot kann ich nur empfehlen.

Schau mal bei esjod.de sowas wie Mindermengenzuschlag gibt es da nicht und Lieferzeit ist 7-10 Tage statt 4 Wochen.

Viele Grüße

Radelbert


----------

